# Good bye my Amy girl



## Nancy McClelland

It's certainly been one crappy week. Beth passed away and we buried her yesterday in the yard, which is no easy task as the "soil" here is more like concrete. I posted about our Bull Mastiff Amy having seizures last month and that we might have to put her down. Then she stopped and was better for about a month. Saturday night she had a small one and then Sunday two more and then in the evening she had a massive one. She wouldn't respond to us at all and went out and laid down in the rain. We were going to take her to the vet in the morning and have her PTS as she just wasn't there any more--went to get her and she was just gone, so we didn't have to do that last odious chore that we all hate so much. Doesn't seem hardly possible--I remember her when we first brought her home at 12 weeks and 12 pounds and she seemed to be all head. She grew really fast, was very smart and strong as a plow horse, and you had to keep an eye on her or she was up to no good and was always testing us to see how much she could get away with. I always enjoyed the look on peoples faces when I told them "our Great Dane is our small dog".:rip:


----------



## whitelop

Awww, Larry, I'm really sorry! That is a really rough week for you guys. 
Amy is in a better place now and no longer having seizures. So that has to bring some peace of mind. You guys are such great people, I'm sure she had the best life possible. 
Rest in Peace Amy! You'll be missed. :hearts


----------



## PaGal

I am so very sorry for your losses! You have definitely been put through the wringer this week. Know that Amy and Beth are in a better place and all is well with them now. It is only the loved ones left behind that suffer now. Take Care.


----------



## KeltonB

That is a very rough week, so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That must be rough having two losses on one week. I'm really sorry Larry.


----------



## Kipcha

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## candice136

I'm so sorry for your loss RIP Amy and Beth think there not in pain anymore have fun in heaven little one hugs sent to you xx take care xx


----------



## HEM

Oh no, we are so sorry to hear about this.
You have had an awful week, we can't sympathize that enough.
Hopefully your other pets will help you through this period of time. It's never easy and you are in our thoughts.


----------



## warminwisco

I am sorry for your loss. Remember yur bun is hopping in the clouds with all the relatives set free to enjoy each other remembering the wonderful humans who gave them a good life on earth.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

It was painfull losing Amy on the same day I lost Beth, and Leela has had a rough time adjusting with her side kick gone, cause I know it was hard on her a year after my folks adopted her, in 2004 my boy Dogzilla Passed away at 10yrs old, we had him prior to my Freshman Year of High School


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still hard to visit here--hard to believe she's gone. Lela is still moping and barely eating and drinking. Thinking about getting another, but just don't have the gumption right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tempus fugit--time flies. Don't hardly seem possible but in a couple of days it will be a year since you passed. We tried to find another Bull Mastiff but finally gave up and got another Dane. He's 4 1/2 months and 72 pounds so he's gonna make you seem small big girl. He's almost as big of a pest as you too!


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I'm so sorry I recently had to put my dog down so I can relate to you but of course it's never easy but what you have to do is remember all the happy times there was with Amy it makes it easier.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well big girl, it's been 2 years now and we've had to say goodbye to Lela also. We have Fry and Bender now so we continue on with our Futurama names and will probably add a Nibbler, but none is as unique or as smart as you. Rest in peace my big girl, we miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year--doesn't hardly seem possible. We still miss you big girl. I still remember the puppy that was all feet and head. Wish I could give you a belly rub right now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

5 years already--miss you a lot. We have 2 really big Danes now that are just like you were, into everything.


----------



## Bella's mom

Nancy McClelland said:


> It's certainly been one crappy week. Beth passed away and we buried her yesterday in the yard, which is no easy task as the "soil" here is more like concrete. I posted about our Bull Mastiff Amy having seizures last month and that we might have to put her down. Then she stopped and was better for about a month. Saturday night she had a small one and then Sunday two more and then in the evening she had a massive one. She wouldn't respond to us at all and went out and laid down in the rain. We were going to take her to the vet in the morning and have her PTS as she just wasn't there any more--went to get her and she was just gone, so we didn't have to do that last odious chore that we all hate so much. Doesn't seem hardly possible--I remember her when we first brought her home at 12 weeks and 12 pounds and she seemed to be all head. She grew really fast, was very smart and strong as a plow horse, and you had to keep an eye on her or she was up to no good and was always testing us to see how much she could get away with. I always enjoyed the look on peoples faces when I told them "our Great Dane is our small dog".:rip:



Thinking of you! It’s never easy loosing our fur babies! My thoughts and prayers are with you! I hope your memories help you through your pain. Hugs my friend! @Nancy McClelland !


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi big girl, still miss your smile and your fluffy tail.


----------



## Kellyann

I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking and you will never be the same person. Knowing your bun is at peace will help heal all that sadness.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She was a Bull-Mastiff. Thank you all--no matter the pet, they are all part of our family and will be sorely missed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year has passed big girl--still miss you and your happy face. Doesn't seem like it could be 7 years already, but Fry is over six now so it has been awhile.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my big girl--been missing your happy mug for 8 years.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my sweet girl, still miss you a whole bunch.


----------

